
Time Well Spent - johanbrook
http://www.timewellspent.io/
======
TeeJay942
I love Tristan's philosophy that the purpose of technology should be to help
us live deliberate lives and not distract us endlessly and consume our
attention by taking advantage of our evolutionary shortcomings (e.g.,
resistance to change, fear of missing out, defaulting to whatever is easiest
like scrolling a feed, providing variable rewards, etc.).

Sam Harris has a great podcast with Tristan here:
[https://www.samharris.org/podcast/item/what-is-technology-
do...](https://www.samharris.org/podcast/item/what-is-technology-doing-to-us)

